
Did Mathematician Shinichi Mochizuki Invent Bitcoin? - Ashuu
http://gizmodo.com/did-mathematician-shinichi-mochizuki-invent-bitcoin-508715535
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733290>

Other sources:

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733499>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733488>

